# Headed south



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'm headed back to Tidewater Wednesday night.

Either this season is starting off seriously boned or you guys are holding out. Is no one fishing Willoughby?

If you care to share any secret reports of giant weakies, feel free to PM me.


----------



## cobiadude (Apr 23, 2004)

*not good*

ive been out there but unsuccessful at the pier and the rocks i cant seem to hook em they bump and leave its kinda slow this year usually jumpin out there at thyis time of year but im headin out again this week sometime will post any catches
drew


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

SF
Keep driving south - stop by, say hi to the relatives, then keep heading on down 168.  Nuthin here.

I'll be trolling the usual spots Fri-Sat. Them blues got to be here by now.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Flea, drop me a line when ya get down. I think I'm gonna stay in town this weekend. Haven't tried much around here lately.


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

i been waiting from some sign from you guys that atleast the croaker got here lol... but it doesnt seem like they are here yet...cant be that much longer


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I think things are runnin about 3 weeks later this year......I feeshed MP19 SNagsH this past weekend and the small stuff(blues,spot,roundhead,etc) were hittin pretty good(also birds were divin as far north and south as far as I could see).This was the first they(small stuff) had showed this year.If the water temp heads higher ,the bite will too(locally)........the R


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Wish I was holdin out......Heard a lil rumor @ Ruddee Inlet....but the guy was half drunk when I spoke to him? :barf:


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

flea,

Keep heading South to the ferry that will get you onto Ocracoke  Then get it on down the road a little further to ramp 72 (just before entering village) and then fish the stretch 1.5-1.8 miles south of the ramp for shot at a big drum. And while your waiting work the sea mullet over  

Still a little cool `round here,

`bucket


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

Cobia dude is that the pier next to the docks? If it is I will meet you out there on night.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Wish there was something I could share. I did get to go 3 times last week but haven't been since fri. morning. The only fish I saw in those three days was a 17-18" croaker that chased a 1 1/2oz. Kastmaster metal spoon, and that wasn't even on my line.

Haven't heard a thing about any Trout in Rudee or Lynnhaven but it can't be long. The Blues are just showing and are best caught at sunrise or set on top with fast-retrieved metal. The croaker are here if you're looking to dunk bait.

I've got to admit that Trout too are at the top of my list as a target right now. Full moon next tues. on the 4th and the water is warm enough for the blue crabs to shed for the first time this season which happens normally a week before and after the full moon. So trying peelers in the two inlets at slack tide should be a betting/fishing mans option also.

Wish I had some more time this week and next but with a drydocking project here and in Philly in the next two weeks it's going to really cut down on spare time to pursue our finned friends. Good luck if you go.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Not much yet. I fished Lynnhaven Inlet today from 11:30 to around 3. The current was ripping and the grass was so heavy I finally gave up. The only things I caught were a blowtoad and southern stingray (don't know what he's doing up here so early).

And by the way, it's impossible to find a wireless access point around here! I had to resort to wardriving to make this post... 

Meeting up with Dr. Bubba at Willoughby later this evening.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Sounds like you're bait dunking according to the catches made. That inlet is best fished with bait at slack current, an hour before to an hour after the extreme high or low, otherwise the sea-salad is usually the catch of the day. When the current is ripping it's time to throw lures. On bottom if there's not too much weed or on top with a quicker retrieve if there is will usually avoid the seaweed. 

Hope this helps and good luck if you get to go again before leaving.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Bubba and Salty and I had no luck at Willoughby. The croaker were everywhere but the greys never showed.

Friday I hit the Duck Inn side of Lynnhaven Inlet. There were no flounder, but I did catch three roundhead (northerns, believe it or not) and two of them were decent size. There was one idiot in a twin hull Glacier Bay who pulled up not more than 30 or 40 feet off the shore. I said, "Don't you think you're a little close?" He stared at me, then sneered, "Nah. I don't think so." He turned his back to me and kept fishing. You've gotta' love people who think they can ride up on a spot and chase everyone else out. Putz.

Fortunately when a police boat rounded the corner he headed out into the channel--another angler told me the marine police have been good about keeping the peace and run people who are too close to the shore out to deeper water. There were a good 30 or 40 boats that drifted through that day, and every single one of the other boaters stayed at a reasonable distance, and I shortened my cast to make sure we all had room. Next time somebody pulls that stunt I'll pull out my spare spool of Power Pro and see what happens when it wraps around his lower drive...

Saturday I met up with Digger and Salty down at Chick's. Even though we had bloodworms, fiddlers, peelers, and 2-3" shrimp I dug out of the surf, the grand total was...1 blowtoad.

While the fishing wasn't too successful it was a nice time. Hope things pick up for you folks soon.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I'll get my heaver an toss a 12oz into his boat.That'll show him!


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*It's easy to work around a putz. Not so easy to work around a closed fishing spot.*

Let's hope that's not the last time you get to fish the Duck Inn side. I sure hope it's not sold this year.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Jeff, don't ever toss at a boat intentionally. If you hit them you can be charged with assault. And frankly you wouldn't need a heaver. I was fishing a 2 oz. sinker on a little spot and croaker rod and was still 30 or 40 feet past the guy.

But there's no law against getting braid wrapped around a prop--it can cause serious damage and teach a jerk a lesson he won't soon forget.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Oh my bad,I got a little agressive there.Yeah many confrentations are started by that type of behavior.However,he still was to close to the shore.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2004)

Those boaters--who have all the water to themselves--that just got to park their boat right in front of you irks me to no end, man. 

I've fished on the piers in Lake Ontario and had some trollers come to close to the piers where you can see the lure fluttering at the surface a few feat from the pier. I've casted my lure intentionally accross their line and snagged their lure setting thier rod off from the set up.  

They have to stop the boat, turn around, and come back since I'm realing in on their line. It's more of a hassle for them to come near the pier if I'm on it, but I won't sling a lead sinker at their boat; that's asking for trouble, although I'm tempted.

Is there a number you can call on your cell to bring those marine police in? If not, just tell the idiot on the boat you're calling them. He should leave out of paranoia.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Yeah,I would never do that but I have casted within 5ft of boats that were halfway close to shore at the Severn River Bridge.The worst thing I 've done is called them names like f-------g jerk after saying there too close.DON"T EVER TOSS LEAD INTO A BOAT;THAT'S LOOKING FOR TROUBLE;EVEN THOUGHT THEY COME IN TO CLOSE.FISH NEAR THEM OR ARROUND THEM PLEASE;I HAVE THOUGHT ABOUT IT THOUGH WHEN THEY GET TOO CLOSE.


----------



## cobiadude (Apr 23, 2004)

*actually*

if you have legal bait on your pole and hit their boat when they are to close and you have made them aware that theyre boat could be hit you legally cant get in trouble i will say if there are kids on the boat you cant exactly risk it cuz the kids arent always like theyre parents


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Come on now. Is it worth getting into an
altercation by throwing lead or getting your
line tangled with someone's boat? I know
that it is frustrating, but it is going to be 
a long summer and this will happen quite
a bit. Just walk away. You never know 
when you will meet that one lunatic
who had too much to drink, or is just
off balance and carries a sidearm 
on his boat. Let's all have a safe
summer.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*it'll probably take just 1 negative incident in the Lesner area*

to give the city reason to put up "no fishing allowed, at all" signs. As stated before...let's start out on a positive note. Don't go out there expecting to run into trouble. It's all about "fishing"......not "fisting".


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*cobiadude,*



cobiadude said:


> *if you have legal bait on your pole and hit their boat when they are to close and you have made them aware that theyre boat could be hit you legally cant get in trouble i will say if there are kids on the boat you cant exactly risk it cuz the kids arent always like theyre parents *


*You could not be anymore incorrect!*

In any navigable waterway in the USA unless marked otherwise, the boater has the right of way! Like it or not, that is the law.

With that said, there are jerks on both sides of the fence. We all need to use some courtesy and common sense....Goodluck & tightlines


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

You said it best Hat 80 and Talapia;its not worth it folks.


----------

